# Three Word Story (1 Viewer)



## Jiieden (Sep 18, 2006)

Rules:  You must convey an event, with three words or less.  This is a continuation of the fifteen word story, but that is a little luxurious, no?  Here we demand a rigorously perfected story.  Feel the Zen.

Here is mine:

Stone.  Parabola.  Face.


----------



## WisdomSeeker (Sep 18, 2006)

Cold.  Obsessive.  Heart.


----------



## modified7 (Sep 19, 2006)

Get A Life.........just kidding........ 

Dusk,Crickets,Serenity


----------



## starpanda (Sep 19, 2006)

its an oldie, but a goodie...

came...saw...conquered

he..he..


----------



## slayerofangels (Sep 19, 2006)

Shout. Door. Silence.


----------



## thoughtmaker (Sep 19, 2006)

invisble. window. portal.


----------



## Pat (Sep 19, 2006)

Bang. Plop. Revenge.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Sep 20, 2006)

Tender. Crazed. Night.


----------



## WisdomSeeker (Sep 20, 2006)

Fly.  Buzz.  Swat.


----------



## Pat (Sep 21, 2006)

WisdomSeeker said:
			
		

> Fly. Buzz. Swat.


 
Hehe, I like this one!


----------



## Jiieden (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, I've enjoyed these.  More more more!

My second:

Tinder.  Spark.  Doused.


----------



## WisdomSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Coffee.  Sip.  Speed.


----------



## starpanda (Sep 25, 2006)

this describes my writing career this week...

write, sigh, bin

starpanda


----------



## slayerofangels (Sep 25, 2006)

What, turn, smack.


----------



## wis3on3 (Sep 25, 2006)

type, toilet, type


----------



## Glfralin (Sep 25, 2006)

Alphabet, soup, drama.


----------



## WisdomSeeker (Sep 25, 2006)

...wake...life...sleep...


----------



## TruthSeeker (Sep 26, 2006)

theory.....sketch.....art


----------



## river-wind (Sep 26, 2006)

three tries:

Lies revealed,  alone.


Asked, ignored, fruition.


This isn’t safety.


----------



## modified7 (Sep 27, 2006)

pshhh........gulp.........burp


----------



## Fantasy of You (Sep 27, 2006)

Trigger, hesitation, coffin


----------



## NatureHoldsAnswers (Sep 28, 2006)

*sd*

blush.faith.whisper


----------



## TruthSeeker (Sep 28, 2006)

Thirsty – Drink – Pee


----------



## Xion Night (Oct 1, 2006)

TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> Thirsty – Drink – Pee


Haha, that's my favorite so far.

Take. Have. Give.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Oct 1, 2006)

Computer. Virus..... bjsfjvjgvaslfmlvmzxldmlmslkmfmcx


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Oct 1, 2006)

Orange. Peel. Eat


----------



## Abscon (Oct 1, 2006)

Watermelon, aim, BOOMHEADSHOTYEAH!!!


----------



## TruthSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

dream, dedication, reality


----------



## Jiieden (Oct 5, 2006)

Gopher king, myth.


----------



## amgitti9 (Oct 9, 2006)

firworks, pyromanic, burned


----------



## ac4891 (Oct 9, 2006)

love, game, lost


----------



## Pat (Oct 9, 2006)

Bored. Rubber-band. Ouch.


----------



## Hound (Oct 9, 2006)

You're never alone.

~Dave


----------



## huitzil (Oct 14, 2006)

Stoplight. Cell-phone. Shit!


----------



## Jiieden (Oct 16, 2006)

Purple.  People.  Eaters.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Nov 21, 2006)

Too heavy... Crunch.


----------



## Benjirama (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup, really good.


----------



## Benjirama (Nov 22, 2006)

Or.. how about.

Ebola? Crap! dead.


----------



## Rob (Nov 22, 2006)

Education. Education. Education.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Nov 22, 2006)

Screams, then silence.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 22, 2006)

They love eachother.


----------



## Magitek Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

Shit I missed.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Nov 22, 2006)

ketamine tekamine regretamine


----------



## Quillpen (Nov 26, 2006)

Read Learned Nerd(I am one)


----------



## J.E.L.M. (Nov 26, 2006)

Fire. Forest. Death.


----------



## zeplin10 (Nov 27, 2006)

Head back ... "Ohhhhhh!"


----------



## Fakespeare (Nov 27, 2006)

Serious Attempt:
glance. smile. touch.

Not so serious attempts:
The world ends.
Step. sniff. yuck.
Dog. Mud. Mess.

And, a final attempt:
I failed.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 27, 2006)

Wigga wigga nutshire!


----------



## wis3on3 (Dec 6, 2006)

"I KILLED IT!"


----------



## Cornish Maid (Dec 6, 2006)

It's gone blue!


----------



## punisherx (Dec 6, 2006)

Just Burn IT


----------



## iamthepinkylifter (Dec 7, 2006)

it was love.


----------



## wis3on3 (Dec 10, 2006)

"what the...!?", silence


----------



## Domenic (Dec 23, 2006)

Saw, ate, burped.


----------



## rbradley_80 (Dec 23, 2006)

yadda, yadda, yadda


----------



## rboy27 (Dec 24, 2006)

Never challenge me.

Now he's gone.

The baby cried.

Nothing to say.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 24, 2006)

Condom fell off.


----------



## c21lostboy (Dec 24, 2006)

The historians history of mankind :-

Psycho. Neighbour. Blood-bath.


----------



## seawings (Dec 24, 2006)

She said coyly

\\/ Wanna go shopping?

[-X I'm too tired

:scratch: What'chas gonna do?

:roll: It's nap time

 Your no fun


----------



## thickwig (Dec 25, 2006)

Beginning. Middle. End.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 25, 2006)

the groin feeds.


----------



## Jelly-Beanz-Rule (Dec 25, 2006)

Dog. Tree. Relief.


----------



## punisherx (Dec 26, 2006)

only business...bang


----------



## Small-town_Wright (Dec 26, 2006)

fall in love


end up dead


goodbye cruel world


----------



## AtmosFear (Jan 15, 2007)

begin life, die

live life strong

bunny road car


----------



## HippyVanMan (Jan 20, 2007)

Trigger. Bullet. Blood.

or

Trigger. Bullet. Dead.

I'm not sure which one sounds btter, as one has allitaration and one is more final.


----------



## Garden of Kadesh (Jan 20, 2007)

Maimed, although alive.


----------



## Ice Tea Atonach (Jan 21, 2007)

Story. Wrote. Denied!

hehe cruel. Nice thread.


----------



## Crews (Jan 21, 2007)

Happily Ever After.


----------



## LearningNerd (Jan 30, 2007)

Computer: "Error!"

Defenestrated.


----------



## silverwriter (Jan 30, 2007)

Ice Tea Atonach said:
			
		

> Story. Wrote. Denied!
> 
> hehe cruel. Nice thread.



Haha. I'll do a twist on that.

Query. Rejection. Chocolate.


----------



## skitz (Jan 30, 2007)

kiss, sex, sleep.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Jan 31, 2007)

"Humanity, capitulate? NEVER!!"


----------



## RobYoung (Jan 31, 2007)

Elivs isn't dead.


----------



## c21lostboy (Feb 3, 2007)

> Elivs isn't dead.



Neither is Elvis!

run, Spot, run

two, one, kaboom!

and Spot loses!


----------



## seawings (Feb 3, 2007)

*A Story in Three Words...at a time!!*







Monsoonal rains came
Flooding soon followed


Consuming the land
Villages were swallowed 


All were evacuated
Rains eventually stopped
:cheers: The sun reappeared


----------



## Bijou (Feb 6, 2007)

Canvas wept emotion.

Dreams scream goodbye.


----------



## Geist (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone put this?

I destroyed them


----------



## poetic injustice (Feb 14, 2007)

I said no.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 14, 2007)

Beginning, middle, end.

*Modernist style:*

There's a beginning?

*Post-modernist:*

Beginning, middle, and --

*Victorian:*

Beginning, beginning, beginning.

_Vol. II_

Beginning, middle, middle.

_Vol. III_

Middle, middle, middle.

_Vol. IV_

End, end, end.

_Vol. V_

End, epilogue, epilogue.


----------



## MarkINR (Feb 14, 2007)

he killed him.

it scarred him.

i awoke relieved.

her presence; vain.

denied again apparently


----------



## Artlessly Yours (Feb 14, 2007)

Everything burned rapidly.


----------



## Eleonore (Feb 15, 2007)

Too late:tough.


----------



## Glfralin (Feb 16, 2007)

Ask and receive.


----------



## writerofthedead (Feb 16, 2007)

oh my god!!!


----------



## writerofthedead (Feb 16, 2007)

meanie heads stink
'quote from my little 6 year old cousin's mouth' 
amazing stuff isn't it???


----------



## writerofthedead (Feb 16, 2007)

Smile. Frowns. Dies.
Dies. Smiles. Frown.
I was kidding
Prep = Seriously? No! 
Wear. Eat. Laundry


----------



## writerofthedead (Feb 16, 2007)

I could go on forever.
As said on some poeple Signature: 
Dreaming of Screaming
Here dead bird!
Save the animals 
Animals extinct!? Cries
Peope gone? Yay!
Humans extinct !?! Finally!


----------



## sharpedgedpen (Feb 18, 2007)

All. Fall. Down


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Feb 21, 2007)

Above, hawks circled.


----------



## writer wanna B (Feb 21, 2007)

potato gun exploded (and chipped a few teeth and dislocated my jaw. Cheating death is fun:lone


----------



## Cornish Maid (Feb 28, 2007)

Which end shoots?


----------



## Cornish Maid (Feb 28, 2007)

Which end shoots?


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 1, 2007)

Inhale, exhale. Live.


----------



## c21lostboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Start, change, stop.


----------



## zeplin10 (Mar 15, 2007)

bodies stiffened -- come


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 15, 2007)

poppies wetly bow.


----------



## zeplin10 (Mar 16, 2007)

Helen never pooed.


----------



## star_princess (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll try this one too.

"Melanie.  Justin.  Love."

Kinda simple, I know, lolz


----------



## zeplin10 (Mar 18, 2007)

A star's unborn.


----------



## Eliana (Mar 19, 2007)

Man. Fight. Killed.


----------



## Renos Babe (Mar 19, 2007)

came, saw Conquered


----------



## Mr Crayons (Mar 19, 2007)

Saved the day.


----------



## FollowingShadow (Mar 19, 2007)

Life and death.


----------



## CrazyGal (Mar 20, 2007)

Spider.Scream.Splat


----------



## sanctuary (Mar 20, 2007)

Death to all.


----------



## Dexter67 (Mar 20, 2007)

Crouch. Attack. Lunch.
Step. Chaines. Leap.


----------



## Eliana (Mar 21, 2007)

Measles. Kill. Boy.


----------



## Renos Babe (Mar 21, 2007)

must not kill.


----------



## Vicarious (Mar 21, 2007)

Beginning. Middle. End.


----------



## Vicarious (Mar 21, 2007)

ah dang, Thickwig already did that one 

Ok lets try again.

suicide. Reflection. Condemnation.


----------



## Vanest (Mar 21, 2007)

Cat "MEOWOWOWOWMEOWWWWW" kittens


----------



## Liberius (Mar 21, 2007)

Stalked.  Pounced.  Missed.


----------



## Due on Maple Street (Mar 24, 2007)

Jared played games


----------



## relyt_123 (Mar 24, 2007)

Skate. Shoot. Score!


----------



## MrPenguin589 (Mar 25, 2007)

It. Wasn't. Me.


----------



## WichitaWind (Apr 7, 2007)

Angry families yelling.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 7, 2007)

dress.hate.change.


----------



## Cefor (Apr 7, 2007)

Rain soaked us.


----------



## FoggyImagination (Apr 8, 2007)

I laid down.


----------



## FoggyImagination (Apr 8, 2007)

OOH! OOH!!

Then he rose!


----------



## dazbizkit (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm Rather Hungry.

I know, *sigh* its a masterpiece!


----------



## Cefor (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got Arachnaphobia (Sp?)


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 8, 2007)

i looked and..............


----------



## salad days (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw you.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 9, 2007)

Take Me Away.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate you


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 9, 2007)

Kill me then.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 9, 2007)

maybe i will

lol crow and i get the medal for the longest running one so far


----------



## salad days (Apr 9, 2007)

but not today..


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 10, 2007)

Start another one.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 10, 2007)

i adore you.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 10, 2007)

Why thank you.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 10, 2007)

oh no trouble


----------



## Tirisyil (Apr 10, 2007)

Crazy, Crazy people...


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh the joy!


----------



## Blood_Writer (Apr 10, 2007)

Open. Eat. Barf.

- Description of me, eating easter eggs =D


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 10, 2007)

That's just disgusting.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Apr 11, 2007)

chocolate mouth swallow


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 11, 2007)

i hate everybody


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 12, 2007)

Everybody hates you.


----------



## zeplin10 (Apr 13, 2007)

You, I adore.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 14, 2007)

Talking to me?


----------



## Couchfiend (Apr 14, 2007)

cntn tstop mamsmtbrbauting


----------



## Mysour (Apr 23, 2007)

Atom. Split. Insinerated


----------



## Bucky24 (Apr 26, 2007)

nuclear reaction occurs


----------



## skyler (May 20, 2007)

smile. girl. frown.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2007)

Flower. Bee. Ow.


----------



## skyler (May 20, 2007)

kiss. band-aid. smile.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2007)

sniffle thanks smile


----------



## Kyrie (May 20, 2007)

Why God? Why?


----------



## trillionagesprout (May 21, 2007)

Please help me.


----------



## starStuff (May 22, 2007)

drink, drink. sleep.

-----

grinch stole christmas

-----

work. quit. live.

-----

she told lies


----------



## forgottenfigure (Jun 3, 2007)

"Goodbye". I've fallen.


----------



## Jiieden (Jun 6, 2007)

Start.  Stuff.  Stop.


----------



## strangecs (Jun 10, 2007)

Sleep. Death. Heaven.


----------



## Mallignamius (Jun 10, 2007)

Sexy. Woman. War.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 11, 2007)

Sushi...bacteria...funeral


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Contractions, birth. Life.


----------



## sunrize20 (Jul 27, 2007)

yawn stretch sleep


----------



## kenewbie (Jul 27, 2007)

Eat my shorts.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Jul 27, 2007)

Hammer. Thumb. Hiss.


----------



## Joelle (Jul 27, 2007)

Then it began.


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2007)

Button.  Blast!  Oblivion


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 29, 2007)

You killed it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 29, 2007)

Start, you bastard!


----------



## danny_lammas (Jul 29, 2007)

Dragons, rage, war.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Jiieden (Jul 31, 2007)

This game rocks.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Let's get high!


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm your friend.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Got a light?


----------



## sunshineaaks (Aug 5, 2007)

agony, acceptance, surrender


----------



## Dabnorfish (Aug 13, 2007)

The obsession lingered.


----------



## Mira (Aug 20, 2007)

Run, trip, fall.


----------



## FridgeBuzz (Aug 20, 2007)

Jack's Daniel drowned.


----------



## Layde Rae (Aug 23, 2007)

*here is my stab*

wonder. dream. reality.ukel:


----------



## fropowder (Aug 26, 2007)

question, interrogate, torture


----------



## I have it (Aug 27, 2007)

read, hairbrush, sleeplessness


----------



## Mallignamius (Aug 27, 2007)

New graveyard filled.


----------



## Ion (Aug 27, 2007)

Dream ~ Believe ~ Result


----------



## Rague (Aug 27, 2007)

Three. Words. Only.


----------



## Mr Write (Oct 5, 2007)

Please, don’t end


----------



## jnbammer (Oct 6, 2007)

My journey begins


----------



## Oracle (Oct 6, 2007)

But why granola?


----------



## jnbammer (Oct 6, 2007)

What's magically delicious?


----------



## Nicco (Oct 6, 2007)

break-up, reconcile, repeat


----------



## Azram (Oct 6, 2007)

Love. Kidnap. War.


Woah...This one's ancient.


----------



## reaper (Oct 7, 2007)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.crash. splat  i like the Fly. Buzz. Swat. one.


----------



## Azram (Oct 10, 2007)

Mind the minefield.


----------



## Pedro M (Oct 11, 2007)

Ballistic event, guilt.

And the half word Tagline for my epic, "Accide...!"

Is this how it's done, pardon my laziness for not trwling the prvious 60 odd pages of thread 

Pedro


----------



## Sybre (Oct 12, 2007)

Betray, regret, confess


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 12, 2007)

Wrist. Knife. Blood


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 12, 2007)

Nails. Cross. Risen


----------



## starStuff (Oct 16, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Good!


----------



## Kest (Oct 16, 2007)

Eat. Drink. Leave.


----------



## geminye (Oct 16, 2007)

God.  Godless.  God-fearing.


----------



## geminye (Oct 16, 2007)

Everlasting oblivion devours.


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 16, 2007)

Birth. Life. Death


----------



## wyf (Oct 16, 2007)

Life gets better.


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 17, 2007)

Drink. Drive. Death.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 17, 2007)

Bear. Screams.Treehugger


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 17, 2007)

Forum. Type. Crituqe.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 18, 2007)

wake. eat. sleep


----------



## silmaril (Oct 19, 2007)

Longing. Affection. End.


A bit angsty, yes. This must be the first bit of fiction I've written in a couple of months...


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 19, 2007)

Shooting Star. Wish


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 19, 2007)

Wish. Come. True.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 21, 2007)

Daydreaming. Happy endings. Reality


----------



## wheelz1138 (Oct 23, 2007)

Winterstorm said:


> Daydreaming. Happy endings. Reality



FOUR WORDS


----------



## wheelz1138 (Oct 23, 2007)

concert. mosh. hospital.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 23, 2007)

Alright Wheel, my bad.


Clear. Blurry. Blind


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Oct 23, 2007)

Something. Out. There.

_or_

Someone. Out. There.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 23, 2007)

Moist. Wet. Soaked


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 31, 2007)

Dance. Sing. Laugh


----------



## Azram (Nov 1, 2007)

Lurk from _within._


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 3, 2007)

ice. cream. happiness


----------



## Klyptomaniac (Nov 4, 2007)

Where's number four?

I don't wanna!

It's right behind..!

Do roses love?

Welcome to Hell.

Where's the escalator!?


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh quit it


----------



## cinder and smoke (Nov 4, 2007)

She's losing it.


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 4, 2007)

oh most definitely


----------



## impactblade (Nov 17, 2007)

met, married, missed


----------



## Azram (Nov 17, 2007)

Those social whores.


----------



## impactblade (Nov 17, 2007)

oh...my...god


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 18, 2007)

I raped her.


----------



## inewton (Nov 19, 2007)

Sleeping life reflection


----------



## Cefor (Nov 19, 2007)

Fancy a pie?


----------



## Phantom_Wings (Nov 19, 2007)

Sanity is Overated.


----------



## impactblade (Nov 19, 2007)

insanity is underated


----------



## speakerphone2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good to know.


----------



## Coiled Flame (Nov 19, 2007)

Person, cliff, rocks.

Forest, flamethrower, person.


----------



## R.R.Pearce (Nov 20, 2007)

Passion, Sleep, accountability.


----------



## BlueLucario (Dec 9, 2007)

see spot run.


----------



## Zensati (Dec 9, 2007)

got supreme package.


----------



## ferrero-roche (Dec 10, 2007)

Llool


----------



## Box_killer (Dec 15, 2007)

Death is life


----------



## ShatteredDreamsSurvived07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Doors. Rain. Life


----------



## Judith Tramayne (Dec 16, 2007)

Must Manifest Miracles. 

or

Energy is power.


----------



## L'Oiseau Noir (Dec 16, 2007)

She fell down.


----------



## Rosie J (Dec 31, 2007)

Fear.  Hesitate.  Conquer.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 10, 2008)

Time to die!


----------



## CNothing (Jan 10, 2008)

If it hasn't been taken - 

"Oh my god."


----------



## Katastrof (Jan 10, 2008)

War. World. Gone.


----------



## FlamingDoom (Jan 10, 2008)

King.Sword.Burial.


----------



## For me with Squalor (Jan 27, 2008)

drink,drunk,free


----------



## shipwrecker (Jan 29, 2008)

"Down goes Frazier!"


----------



## breezyblock (Feb 1, 2008)

cunt, dick, fucked


----------



## Alex Kostin (Feb 5, 2008)

termite house fire


----------



## cowpops (Feb 7, 2008)

she took me.


----------



## Suzip (Feb 22, 2008)

Guts. Churn. Afraid.


----------



## Darn Dame (Feb 23, 2008)

sex. birth. abstinence


----------



## Darn Dame (Feb 23, 2008)

bitchy. retention. period


----------



## Darn Dame (Feb 23, 2008)

speeding. ticket. fine.


----------



## Suzip (Feb 23, 2008)

Lust. Anger. Part.


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 23, 2008)

Son.  Dad. Happy.


----------



## Suzip (Feb 23, 2008)

Volcano. Fire. Explode.


----------



## FantasyWitch (Feb 23, 2008)

Love, Rings, Death


----------



## yesterdaysnews (Feb 24, 2008)

If this ain't taken.

Love's.So.Blind


----------



## Maddy (Feb 26, 2008)

Pain, Push, Joy


----------



## seigfried007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sit. Grunt. Splash.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 17, 2018)

Talk Reflect React


----------



## Abbey_S (Sep 17, 2018)

Dark. Wet. Deep.


----------



## velo (Sep 18, 2018)

Mushrooms.  Eat.  Cosmos.


----------



## Teb (Oct 12, 2018)

Bus late. Taxi.


----------



## ellisael (Apr 10, 2019)

However, (s)he lamented.


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice (Mar 19, 2020)

Run away, darling.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 20, 2020)

Face, meet fist.


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 20, 2020)

World's end. Kissing.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 28, 2020)

Spared. Lesson learned?


----------



## Razzy (May 6, 2020)

There's no pulse


----------



## Razzy (May 6, 2020)

Our last kiss


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Let’s not sleep


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Yes,,,like that


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Waiting for nightfall


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Gasping for breath


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Skip, 
hop,
jump


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Look
no hands


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Lite, inhale, hold


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

Don’t look back


----------



## River Rose (May 6, 2020)

One more step


----------



## ned (May 7, 2020)

Aboard Titanic?
Panic!


----------



## hvysmker (May 7, 2020)

Do, did ... Damn!


----------



## Amnesiac (May 7, 2020)

Dead by morning


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

I say
Do


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

Do not
move


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

Blindfold 
Feel 
Listen


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

Obey
No 
Questions


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

Can 
Cane 
u


----------



## River Rose (May 8, 2020)

Will
capture 
you.


----------



## Amnesiac (May 8, 2020)

Watch city burn.


----------



## Razzy (May 15, 2020)

Night. Creak. Fear.


----------



## Razzy (May 15, 2020)

I can't see.


----------



## River Rose (May 19, 2020)

Standing 
Tall
alone.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2020)

Watch. Try. Learn.


----------



## Wannabewriter (Jul 1, 2020)

She forgave him.


----------



## MistWolf (Nov 17, 2020)

Timmy's not well


----------



## EternalGreen (Nov 17, 2020)

Regret becoming privileged.


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 29, 2020)

Clarence caught COVID. 

Ahh it’s too awful!   I’m awful!  

Second attempt:

Baby boy born.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope, I didn't.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2020)

It was me


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2020)

I did it


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2020)

Blindfolded Bear Tell-all


----------



## ross (Dec 30, 2020)

Labyrinthe, Minotaur, FIIIGHT!

(I think it's been done, already?)


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 11, 2021)

Touch. Taste. Death.


----------



## estranguerro (Jan 14, 2021)

Leap. Slip. Splat.


----------



## Hector (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm the best.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 14, 2021)

Plan. Execute. Disappear.


----------



## Llyralen (Jan 29, 2021)

Both were alone.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 29, 2021)

Greed.no.food


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 30, 2021)

Why the hammer?


----------



## PiP (Jan 30, 2021)

The 'Naughty Step'.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 30, 2021)

Love, Ocean, Deep.


----------



## VRanger (Jan 30, 2021)

Frosty. Sun. Hat.

My wife just contributed: "Washington slept here".


----------



## River Rose (Jan 30, 2021)

Blindfold  Whispers  Collar


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 30, 2021)

World, greed, end.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 30, 2021)

River Rose said:


> Blindfold  Whispers  Collar



Hairs spine tingling


----------



## druid12000 (Jan 30, 2021)

Temptation. Denial. Regret.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 30, 2021)

Pandemic.Government.Suffocation


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 30, 2021)

Printing press stationary.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 31, 2021)

We all float [emoji1782]


----------



## Kensa (Jan 31, 2021)

Rain Maker slips.


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 31, 2021)

Shit.hit.fan


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Feb 10, 2021)

Fire Bubble Fact


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Feb 10, 2021)

Autumn Ashes Cigarette


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Feb 10, 2021)

Eyelashes Desert Mirage


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Feb 10, 2021)

Love Performer Circle


----------



## ideasmith (Feb 21, 2021)

WisdomSeeker said:


> Fly.  Buzz.  Swat.



So far, this one’s my fave.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 19, 2021)

Die Spirit Evolve


----------



## Selorian (Mar 19, 2021)

I haven't looked through the entire thread, so I hope I'm not doing something already done.

Brace Impact Death


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 10, 2021)

Uneventful bus ride.


----------



## Foxee (May 12, 2021)

Selorian said:


> I haven't looked through the entire thread, so I hope I'm not doing something already done.


If you did I don't know that we'd know it.

And my post for this thread:

Selorian plagiarized posts!


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2021)

Hope often fades


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2021)

Ah, no comment


----------



## EternalGreen (May 15, 2021)

Hands off me.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 16, 2021)

You’re the one


----------



## James Hercules Sutton (May 18, 2021)

Then we die.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 20, 2021)

I’ll climb up


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2021)

couldn't hang on


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 20, 2021)

TuesdayEve said:


> You’re the one


It seems like the title line for some song.... may be unwritten till now


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 21, 2021)

‘You're the one’...You’re right it’s from a song, hardly original but it works in this thread

Open the window


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 21, 2021)

TuesdayEve said:


> ‘You're the one’...You’re right it’s from a song, hardly original but it works in this thread
> 
> Open the window


Of course. I was asking you to write a song on this. It appealed to me like a title for a song. But anyway if it is already written.


----------



## jenthepen (May 22, 2021)

Skateboard, slightly damaged.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 22, 2021)

Investigation taken hostage


----------



## Phil Istine (May 23, 2021)

draft
edit
polish


----------



## MooreMom523 (May 29, 2021)

Death's first failure.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 29, 2021)

I know you


----------



## MooreMom523 (May 31, 2021)

Again,  she fell.


----------



## Kimoco (Aug 23, 2021)

Look. Love. Live.


----------



## piperofyork (Aug 27, 2021)

Dodging I drops


----------



## SilentCypher (Nov 4, 2021)

The axe fell.


----------



## NajaNoir (Nov 4, 2021)

Ice Queen Retaliate


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Ruby turned out.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Jordan arrived safely.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Edger’s check bounced.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Bill 321 passed.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Swans migrate south.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Danny wins lotteries.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

The key fit.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Police sirens silenced.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

Bets were exchanged.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

They were married.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

He was divorced.


----------



## Llyralen (Nov 5, 2021)

She was widowed.


----------



## RGS (Dec 2, 2021)

They were antidisestablishmentarianistic.


----------



## Deleted member 66512 (Dec 7, 2021)

Discovered the Truth


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 7, 2021)

Gangsters recruited him.


----------



## Deleted member 66515 (Dec 8, 2021)

Red herring misidentified


----------



## Deleted member 66512 (Dec 11, 2021)

Breaking down walls.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't look now


----------



## River Rose (Feb 21, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Don't look now


go big or go home


----------



## River Rose (Feb 21, 2022)

River Rose said:


> go big or go home


look now or dont look


----------



## River Rose (Feb 21, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Don't look now


phone home


----------



## River Rose (Feb 21, 2022)

nakedly secured blindfolded


----------



## Ninja Gnochi (Feb 21, 2022)

Fight your fate


----------



## PrairieHostage (Feb 21, 2022)

Russian Goose Step


----------



## TerraLiga (Feb 23, 2022)

And then, silence.


----------



## River Rose (Feb 23, 2022)

Mystical frolicking Fae


----------



## River Rose (Feb 24, 2022)

Willows entrenched deity


----------



## River Rose (Feb 24, 2022)

Sundrenched masculine wonderland


----------



## River Rose (Feb 25, 2022)

Eternal hyperspace lust


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

The sacrifice twitched.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

He twitched once.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

The fish bit.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

The fish disappeared.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

The psychologist listened.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

The cicada sang.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

Worms wove cocoons.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

Caterpillars wove chrysalises.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

Humans waged wars.


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 25, 2022)

I stopped caring.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 26, 2022)

There is mail


----------



## River Rose (Feb 26, 2022)

Gofa said:


> There is mail


you've got mail


----------



## Gofa (Feb 26, 2022)

Just Passing Through


----------



## Foxee (Feb 27, 2022)

Popsicle melted tears


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Tree hugging thug


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Lifetime  retrieving memory


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Soul
Pain 
Collective


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Life’s 
Not
Fair


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Dance 
W 
Anyway


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Llyralen said:


> I stopped caring.


We can not stop caring 
As Empaths we agreed to this.


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

I was taken.


----------



## River Rose (Feb 27, 2022)

Human 
Body 
Depleted


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 28, 2022)

Connor took control.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 28, 2022)

ripples closed over


----------



## KatPC (Feb 28, 2022)

WTF

I hate you.

I love you.

You're the best.

Always be kind.


----------



## Gofa (Mar 1, 2022)

try phoning home


----------



## Gofa (Mar 2, 2022)

Within my house


----------



## River Rose (Mar 5, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Within my house


resides your soul.


----------



## River Rose (Mar 5, 2022)

Lets
Phone 
Home
..


----------



## River Rose (Mar 5, 2022)

Take 
My
Hand


----------



## River Rose (Mar 5, 2022)

One 
Step
Closer


----------



## River Rose (Mar 5, 2022)

Waiting 
Thousand 
Years


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

The theater collapsed.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Jay dug graves.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Anders whittled figurines.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Barbara’s dementia worsened.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Sandra held office.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Lily was reincarnated.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Linda traveled time.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Shakespeare wrote plays.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Michael was drafted.


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 7, 2022)

Granny harvested sorghum.


----------



## tonsonenotany (Mar 8, 2022)

My love….don’t


----------



## River Rose (Mar 8, 2022)

Out of reach


----------



## Bagit (Mar 11, 2022)

so I stretched


----------



## River Rose (Mar 11, 2022)

Friday night shenanigans


----------



## Bagit (Mar 11, 2022)

Sleep in Saturday


----------



## River Rose (Mar 13, 2022)

Sunday sheet russell’s


----------



## Bagit (Mar 13, 2022)

Pillow propping fun...


----------



## River Rose (Mar 13, 2022)

Don’t come knockin


----------



## Bagit (Mar 14, 2022)

Workin' past midnight


----------



## EternalGreen (Mar 15, 2022)

Insects feel pain.


----------



## River Rose (Mar 17, 2022)

Earth alien camouflage


----------



## Llyralen (Mar 17, 2022)

I graduated college.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 17, 2022)

High school party!


----------



## RGS (Mar 18, 2022)

Living After Midnight.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 18, 2022)

Zooming the cosmos!


----------



## River Rose (Mar 18, 2022)

Fullmoon’s intergalactic rave


----------



## RGS (Mar 18, 2022)

Help me , Rhonda!


----------



## Bagit (Mar 20, 2022)

Beach Boys concert!


----------



## SilverBardSings (Apr 3, 2022)

Tears, hand, gone.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage (Apr 8, 2022)

Disabled. Niece. Drive.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 12, 2022)

Ogre. Hide. Sorrow.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Bagit (Apr 13, 2022)

Sin piled high!


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

John Mary Child


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Fire Water Steam


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Between one two


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

I you they


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Rain Dirt Food


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Poe Death Beauty


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Marx Thought Disputation


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Money makes politics


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Water makes money


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Enemy is Friend


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Buddha knows nothing


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Tomorrow is yesterday


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Life Death iPhones


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

National Borders Taxation


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Sun Dirt Bread


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Pen Paper Infinity


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Gods are you


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Shakespeare Shakespeare Shakespeare


----------



## Laima_Bean99 (Sep 2, 2022)

Jiieden said:


> Rules:  You must convey an event, with three words or less.  This is a continuation of the fifteen word story, but that is a little luxurious, no?  Here we demand a rigorously perfected story.  Feel the Zen.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> Stone.  Parabola.  Face.


She became happy.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 2, 2022)

Fall in love.


----------



## James Hercules Sutton (Sep 2, 2022)

One line left.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 3, 2022)

Suddenly I remembered.


----------



## River Rose (Sep 5, 2022)

Soul soaring love


----------



## Foxee (Sep 5, 2022)

pedal pusher panting


----------



## damemykl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Upon the sea.*


----------



## Vera (Sep 6, 2022)

Then she lived.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 6, 2022)

Brought him back.


----------



## Arsenex (Sep 7, 2022)

iPhone you answer.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 7, 2022)

Peel the onion.


----------



## SilverBardSings (Sep 8, 2022)

Pen, page, infinity.

Love, war, death.

Brace for impact

New eyes blinking

(This is honestly a lot of fun!  )


----------



## Deleted member 67769 (Sep 9, 2022)

"Hey, watch this!


----------



## River Rose (Sep 11, 2022)

Heart of hiking


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 12, 2022)

Truss's hairpin bends.


----------



## Gofa (Oct 13, 2022)

Im sure it has been told before 

what the Fuck ?


----------



## Mullanphy (Oct 13, 2022)

Toilet. Tissue. Finis.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 13, 2022)

No brakes, cliff.


----------



## FreeG (Oct 13, 2022)

Flat, soft. Went.


----------



## Gofa (Oct 16, 2022)

Fewer enemies now


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Fewer enemies now



More enemies later


----------



## Gofa (Oct 16, 2022)

Kill enemies sooner


----------



## River Rose (Oct 16, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Kill enemies sooner


Drain enemies resources….

Smother enemies energy…


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

River Rose said:


> Drain enemies resources….
> 
> Smother enemies energy…


Logistics wins wars


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Kill enemies sooner



Enemies hire mercenaries


----------



## Gofa (Oct 16, 2022)

Memories of enemies


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Memories of enemies


Enjoy victory feast


----------



## Gofa (Oct 16, 2022)

Gone and forgotten


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 16, 2022)

Gofa said:


> Gone and forgotten


Pour the wine


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 22, 2022)

Pain. Sirens. Lillies.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 24, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 24, 2022)

Red light stop


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 24, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 25, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Red dress romp.


Sounds like fun of the sexy kind!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 25, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> Sounds like fun of the sexy kind!



Bow Chicka Bow Wow


----------



## YggNate (Oct 25, 2022)

With matching neckerchief


----------



## Llyralen (Oct 25, 2022)

Veni, Vidi, Vici   - Julius Caesar


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 25, 2022)

Easpay igpay atinlay


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## YggNate (Oct 25, 2022)

Alea iacta est


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 25, 2022)

madadaalo luqadda qalaad


----------



## YggNate (Oct 25, 2022)

God don't play


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 25, 2022)

Don't play God


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 25, 2022)

Men are weird!


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 25, 2022)

Broken phone found.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 25, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> Men are weird!


Women are weirder


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Fifteen minute relationship


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 26, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Fifteen minute relationship


I could say something quite acerbic here about length of time and a man's stamina.. Instead I'm going to laugh my socks off elsewhere!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> I could say something quite acerbic here about length of time and a man's stamina.. Instead I'm going to laugh my socks off elsewhere!


Foreplay.


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 26, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Foreplay.


Boy, you really have a stamina issue, huh?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Plead The Fifth


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Guilt of silence, guilty is silence, or guilt and silence - whichever.



Those all sound like series that I'd watch on BBC America. 

WAIT.. must keep in rules of the game.  Hang on.


Watch On Television.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Watch on Cinemax


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 26, 2022)

Books are better


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Test drive car


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 26, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Test drive car


Buying a car is better!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> Buying a car is better!



Must like car


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Liked The Car


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 26, 2022)

Forklift fast squish


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage (Oct 26, 2022)

Moving is bitch


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 27, 2022)

PrairieHostage said:


> Moving is bitch


house moving or exercising?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 27, 2022)

Bitch is moving


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 27, 2022)

Three left turns


----------



## PrairieHostage (Oct 27, 2022)

Moon Child said:


> house moving or exercising?


In this case house moving, but exercise too!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 28, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> One right turn. The former perhaps compensating for 'one wrong turn'.


Or three one way streets…


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 28, 2022)

Crime doesn't pay


----------



## Foxee (Oct 28, 2022)

An intriguing technicality.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 28, 2022)

Good restaurant closes


----------



## Ladyserpentine (Oct 28, 2022)

Answered unknown caller


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 29, 2022)

I can't sleep


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 29, 2022)

Cyst popped bled


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 29, 2022)

Happy Birth Day


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 29, 2022)

Time to boogie!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 29, 2022)

Need Stronger Coffee


----------



## Moon Child (Oct 29, 2022)

Need vegan chocolate!


----------



## S J Ward (Oct 29, 2022)

Detonating bomb, bugger!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 30, 2022)

Bught The Car


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 30, 2022)

Hung Over Again


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Rickard4 (Nov 1, 2022)

Glib. Musk. Potatoe.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 21, 2022)

Didn't Make Coffee


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 21, 2022)

Elevator down hard.


----------



## S J Ward (Dec 3, 2022)

"Was that a..."


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 3, 2022)

…three word story


----------



## Tom Kaiser (Dec 27, 2022)

Tipping the bottle


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 27, 2022)

Tripped over bottle


----------



## CreatedAMadman (Jan 3, 2023)

Birth. Confusion. Death.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jan 3, 2023)

Drugs. Destroy. Lives.


----------

